# The Many Times we were Lied to about Trump Russia Collusion



## SG854 (Jan 22, 2019)

The recent fake news about the smoking gun to end Trump, which turned out not to be true, because in a rare case Robert Muller himself said it was fake. They’ve cried wolf so many times that even if it turned out true no one will believe it now.

Here is link to a list of all the fake news about Trump Russia Collusion. It gives the top 10, but more for dishonorable mentions. Which puts it at 20. More then 20 times they posted fake news. That’s a lot. It’s no wonder people don’t believe this anymore.

Top 10 lies of Trump Russia Collusion

Reporters have been fired from CNN and ABC News for posted fake news about this collusion. We’ve been lied to that Trump Jr had advance access to wiki leaks email and lied that Julian Assange (Wikileaks guy) has been visited for a secret meeting. Lied that all 17 intelligence agencies agreed that Russia was behind the hacks, which in reality they weren’t in agreement. Trump creating a secret internet server, Russia used a secret sonic microwave weapon, Russian hackers invade the U.S. electric grid, all fake.

The fisa memo that was released basically explains that the Steele  Dossier that kick started this whole investigation was paid for by the Hillary Campain and the DNC. The former Director James Comey told the senate committee that the dossier was salacious and unverified yet they still used it, without any evidence of Russia Trump collusion to even start the investigation. Many of the people busted were busted for reasons that had nothing to do with Russia collusion. 

Yet even with all these facts presented there are people that still believe in this conspiracy theory without evidence. They are essentially on faith, rather then facts that’s available at the moment, hopeful that evidence will show up, becaus they are bused and dislike Trump so much. This is essentially the JFK magic bullet, flat earth, holocaust denial type level conspiracy. 

Even when you show them facts many times they refuse to accept them. Why do you think that is? What draws people to conspiracy theories? Not only on the Trump case but for any other type conspiracy out there like the fake moon landing. What makes them so blind to reality? There has to be a psychological explainition for this. 

It’s really interesting why people do this. Even with the last case that Robert Miller himself debunked, people were still trying to salvage the fake news by saying it wasn’t all completely false, only some of it was,  which actually isn’t true because Muller said it was all false. And also aren’t annoyed with all the fake news out there.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 22, 2019)

theres way too much stuff wrong with your post for me to even bother correcting it all


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Reporters have been fired from CNN and ABC News for posted fake news about this collusion.


So there's accountability.  The system works.  Except for in the case of Fox and talk radio, but the right-wing would conveniently never hold them to the same standard they do for everyone else.

I trust you'll be 100% behind any further developments in the Mueller investigation, including further indictments, judging from this thread.  That's good to hear.

As for the thousands of other times we were truthed to in the Trump-Russia collusion investigation, I've been reporting on that here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/13-russ...ler-rosenstein-in-connection-to-trump.496791/

and here:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/paul-ma...nt-likely-to-receive-20-years-in-jail.524559/

Though I definitely didn't manage to cover everything.  The interesting thing with the Buzzfeed piece is that they're sticking by their sources 100%, and their sources may be SDNY or FBI instead of Mueller's team.  I'm interested to see how it plays out regardless.  Then again...Giuliani did just admit that Trump Tower Moscow talks continued until election day, and that Trump and Cohen 'may have' discussed his testimony before Congress:

http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019...-may-have-spoken-to-cohen-before-perjury.html

If it's a 'may have' with the Trump administration then they did, and if Trump talked with Cohen he definitely told him to lie, Donald just can't help himself.


----------

